
Show HN: List of transphobia in movies/tv - fruzz
http://transphobic.media/
======
crunchlibrarian
Seems like more of a "let's check a box if the actor wasn't trans because we
have access to that data and it's easy" rather than a real research project.

The details for each movie are so lacking they might as well not be there. Get
an expert to write a blurb on each film maybe?

